# I didn't install an ad blocker but I get warnings I have one



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, a problem I am encountering, I have windows 10 as an operating system.
I did not install an ad blocker but I get warnings telling me that I have an ad blocker.
A specific example :

When I launch Outlook Mail, and connect to my e-mail address, I get the following message, on the right of the screen :

"It looks like you're using an ad blocker. To maximize the space in your inbox, sign up for Ad-Free Outlook"

I do not have and ad blocker, I checked the extensions.
I tested with Microsoft Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge, I get the same warning as described before.
Can any user share your experience with me ?
Thanking you in advance.
Frédéric


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it's just a trick to get you to pay for an ad free account.


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, I have another pc, an Asus laptop running on Windows 7 and I do not have a problem of this kind. Would it be specific to Windows 10 ?


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

And some other sites give me the same warning about me using an add blocker when I currently have none installed.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Please download and run Speccy http://download.piriform.com/spsetup131.exe. When it's don click on file, publish snapshot, then copy to clipboard. Then Paste the URL here so we can see if there's a service running that may be causing this.


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, thank you for your answer. Here is the link from Pirifor Speccy :

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/3LVYwhCMuThIB88XSjfdqpo


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

With a problem like this, ultimately it is either the site running the test and getting false positives, or something about your computer is giving the site the wrong information. If you have something on your PC that disables cookies or JavaScript, that can cause the site in question to view it as an ad blocker (even if you don't have one. Settings like those are reliant on running ads). Really anything that might block an ad (browsers, slow internet speeds, certain ISPs) could be the culprit.

If nothing else, you could try downloading a free ad blocker (only use reliable safe sites). This may help. https://help.getadblock.com/support...o-disable-adblock-before-it-will-show-content


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Please check your browser addons and see if one was installed without your knowledge. Also your CPU and GPU temps are high for an idling computer. Please try cleaning them with a bottle of canned air.


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

I checked the Google Chrome's extensions, I see none. But could you anyway give me the detailed procedure to check the Google Chrome's extensions so that I can do a double check please ?


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

About the CPU and GPU temps, I have a "all in one" HP, no access to try cleaning them with a bottle of canned air.


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

Lanctus said:


> With a problem like this, ultimately it is either the site running the test and getting false positives, or something about your computer is giving the site the wrong information. If you have something on your PC that disables cookies or JavaScript, that can cause the site in question to view it as an ad blocker (even if you don't have one. Settings like those are reliant on running ads). Really anything that might block an ad (browsers, slow internet speeds, certain ISPs) could be the culprit.
> 
> If nothing else, you could try downloading a free ad blocker (only use reliable safe sites). This may help. https://help.getadblock.com/support...o-disable-adblock-before-it-will-show-content


How can I know if I have something on my PC that disables cookies or JavaScript ? I tested Microsoft Edge, Internet Explorer and Google Chrome, I don't see any extensions.

And why are you suggesting that I download a free ad blocker ? I don't have one and don't want one...


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

flmiceli said:


> How can I know if I have something on my PC that disables cookies or JavaScript ? I tested Microsoft Edge, Internet Explorer and Google Chrome, I don't see any extensions.
> 
> And why are you suggesting that I download a free ad blocker ? I don't have one and don't want one...


These instructions will help you to look through your browsers, and enable cookies if they are disabled for some reason. http://www.wikihow.com/Enable-Cookies-in-Your-Internet-Web-Browser

This list of guides for various browsers has instructions for enabling JavaScript, if it is disabled for some reason. https://www.whatismybrowser.com/guides/how-to-enable-javascript/

I had also suggested downloading an ad-blocker so you can disable it. It is a trick that works sometimes. By enabling and then disabling the program, it can trick whatever site that is looking for the ad-blocker that it is off. This can work if there are no other things blocking cookies or JavaScript, but you are still getting the "you have an ad-blocker" message.


----------



## flmiceli (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. I installed AdBlock in Chrome. When I open my mail in Outlook I still get the same message in the right window. When I launch Outlook Mail, and connect to my e-mail address, I get the following message, on the right of the screen :

"It looks like you're using an ad blocker. To maximize the space in your inbox, sign up for Ad-Free Outlook"

I paused AdBlock. Does not make any difference.


----------

